# Flat Pedal Question.



## Boon 51 (3 Feb 2013)

On my mtb at the moment I have a cheap pair of flat pedals, nylon toe clips and I use just ordinary trainers as shoes.

So if buying a better pair of pedals and a better pair of flat pedal shoes and still using the nylon toe clips would make any difference, without going clipless..

They seem to sell a lot of flat pedals..
What do you think?


----------



## Peteaud (3 Feb 2013)

DMR V8

The best flat pedals ever (imho)


----------



## Boon 51 (3 Feb 2013)

Peteaud said:


> DMR V8
> 
> The best flat pedals ever (imho)


 
Can I ask what shoes you use... sorry to be a pest.


----------



## Peteaud (3 Feb 2013)

Trainers.

I have a pair of high boot style training shoes for my MTB, nothing special.

The DMR pedals are so good they grip anything.


----------



## Cubist (3 Feb 2013)

Don't bother with the nylon toe clips. Superstar nanotechs are evey bit as grippy as v8s, but are a slimmer profile. With a pair of waffle soled trainers or skate shoes from sportdirect or wherever, you will feel welded to the pedals. Nanotech thrupins screw in from underneath, so can be easily removed when damaged. The nanotechs look better too.  I haveboth, and far prefer the feel of the nanotechs.


----------



## Boon 51 (3 Feb 2013)

Peteaud said:


> Trainers.
> 
> I have a pair of high boot style training shoes for my MTB, nothing special.
> 
> The DMR pedals are so good they grip anything.


 
OK Thanks..


----------



## Boon 51 (3 Feb 2013)

Cubist said:


> Don't bother with the nylon toe clips. Superstar nanotechs are evey bit as grippy as v8s, but are a slimmer profile. With a pair of waffle soled trainers or skate shoes from sportdirect or wherever, you will feel welded to the pedals. Nanotech thrupins screw in from underneath, so can be easily removed when damaged. The nanotechs look better too.  I haveboth, and far prefer the feel of the nanotechs.


 
I will have a look at them too..
Cheers..


----------



## mickle (3 Feb 2013)

Peteaud said:


> DMR V8
> 
> The best flat pedals ever (imho)



Really? Better even than DMR V12s?


----------



## Peteaud (3 Feb 2013)

mickle said:


> Really? Better even than DMR V12s?


 
In terms of bang per buck, yes.

V12 are very nice but double the cost.

So if i ever need another set of flats, i will go for the V8 again.


----------



## Cubist (3 Feb 2013)

Nowt wrong with V8's, as long as you don't mind the chunky profile.


----------



## jim55 (3 Feb 2013)

prepare for shredded shins


----------



## Cubist (3 Feb 2013)

jim55 said:


> prepare for shredded shins


The middle pin on the leading edge is the shredder. Take that out and reduce you chances of gory, bloody rippage.


----------



## Cubist (3 Feb 2013)

Cubist said:


> The middle pin on the leading edge is the shredder. Take that out and reduce you chances of gory, bloody rippage.


 My right shin is just nicely scabbed over from last week's contact with the alloy surround on the old M545s. I've swapped for some more XT 785 trail at Merlin (much bargains please), so even clips are no guarantee of no pedal rash......


----------



## Boon 51 (3 Feb 2013)

Cubist said:


> Don't bother with the nylon toe clips. Superstar nanotechs are evey bit as grippy as v8s, but are a slimmer profile. With a pair of waffle soled trainers or skate shoes from sportdirect or wherever, you will feel welded to the pedals. Nanotech thrupins screw in from underneath, so can be easily removed when damaged. The nanotechs look better too.  I haveboth, and far prefer the feel of the nanotechs.


 
Just been searching for the waffle soled trainers and they appear to have several different types of sole but all called waffle, so does it matter too much or is it just your own choice..


----------



## Peteaud (3 Feb 2013)

Mine are £12.00 sports direct specials.

I dont think it matters.


----------



## MrJamie (3 Feb 2013)

If you're shopping around for DMR V8s, IIRC the Wellgo V8s are exactly the same just with a different logo. I'd also heard the DMR V8 Magnesium were identical to the Wellgo MG1 which are also incredibly popular.

Compared to those plastic flats, the flats with screws are so grippy, with my rubber soled trainers I cant even alter my foot position without consciously lifting my foot off first. They really are sharp though and cut up your shins given the chance.


----------



## Boon 51 (3 Feb 2013)

MrJamie said:


> If you're shopping around for DMR V8s, IIRC the Wellgo V8s are exactly the same just with a different logo. I'd also heard the DMR V8 Magnesium were identical to the Wellgo MG1 which are also incredibly popular.
> 
> Compared to those plastic flats, the flats with screws are so grippy, with my rubber soled trainers I cant even alter my foot position without consciously lifting my foot off first. They really are sharp though and cut up your shins given the chance.


 
The pedals don't come with shin pads then..


----------



## Cubist (3 Feb 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Just been searching for the waffle soled trainers and they appear to have several different types of sole but all called waffle, so does it matter too much or is it just your own choice..


Your own choice and budget. If you can get a feel of them some are noticeably softer than others, but to be fair, any skate or BMX shoe will be fine. Soles vary from this sort of thing, designed specifically for pinned pedals






to these skate shoes with soft rubber grippy waffle soles (Vans)


----------



## Cubist (3 Feb 2013)

I'd be tempted to get some with padded tongue and uppers, rather than the skinny canvas ones, simply because they will protect your feet better.


----------



## Boon 51 (3 Feb 2013)

I like the look of the DMR V8 mags pedals at about £30 plus I can get free delivery to Spain which helps.
Will have a look in a few shops for the shoes now I know what to look for.

Cheers..


----------



## Boon 51 (4 Feb 2013)

Cubist said:


> I'd be tempted to get some with padded tongue and uppers, rather than the skinny canvas ones, simply because they will protect your feet better.


 
Where did you get your Superstar nanotech from..


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (4 Feb 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Where did you get your Superstar nanotech from..


only one place - http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/index.php?cPath=42&osCsid=p0f8d59i3iofukkll8guse0r64

Great bits from a great company... free haribo too


----------



## Boon 51 (4 Feb 2013)

Ffoeg said:


> only one place - http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/index.php?cPath=42&osCsid=p0f8d59i3iofukkll8guse0r64
> 
> Great bits from a great company... free haribo too


 
Yummie...

Thanks for the link


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Feb 2013)

i use the Welgo copies of them DMR V8's.... a very grippy pedal, no matter what shoes I wear, from huge gt walking boots, leather 'shoe' shoes, trainers or plimsolls... my foot has never slipped off and they've never whacked me in the shin.


----------



## flying start (4 Feb 2013)

Dmr vaults beat peddles I've ever used 




£80 but they don't spin as fast as the v8-12s when your foot comes off the peddle


----------



## Boon 51 (4 Feb 2013)

Thanks for your comments on the pedals one and all..


----------



## Cubist (5 Feb 2013)

Hmmmmm... I wonder which Taiwanese factory produces these beauties..... the same ones as Superstar perhaps? http://moovemtb.com/torque-flat-pedals-thru-pin

Superstar are in a sale at the moment, so there's little difference in price


----------



## Boon 51 (5 Feb 2013)

Cubist said:


> Hmmmmm... I wonder which Taiwanese factory produces these beauties..... the same ones as Superstar perhaps? http://moovemtb.com/torque-flat-pedals-thru-pin
> 
> Superstar are in a sale at the moment, so there's little difference in price


 
I did try the Superstar advert a couple of times as the price offered was £39 for the nano's but when you went to the paypout the pedals then become £78 so I gave up and got some cheap DMR V8's just to see how I get on..

Laters


----------



## Cubist (5 Feb 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> I did try the Superstar advert a couple of times as the price offered was £39 for the nano's but when you went to the paypout the pedals than become £78 so I gave up and got some cheap DMR V8's just to see how I get on..
> 
> Laters


That's because the choice tick box on the page defaults to ti axles. Click the dropdown and check "No Upgrade"

I wonder if they know they've probably lost sales that way?


----------



## Boon 51 (5 Feb 2013)

Cubist said:


> That's because the choice tick box on the page defaults to ti axles. Click the dropdown and check "No Upgrade"
> 
> I wonder if they know they've probably lost sales that way?


 
They did have two options which I tried and both said £39 and both were £78 at the payout.. shame really.
But I will try the V8's for £22 and if all goes well then I will get some better pedals in a few months time..

I did try some really cheap nylon flats that came with the Trek mtb, they were £8 to buy but had little or no grip at all and with a pair of well used trainers I did get a sore left knee, but with some good pedals and waffle shoes it will be great turn round I'm sure.

Cheers ..


----------



## Boon 51 (16 Feb 2013)

Just an update..
Got some V 8s and they seem to work well with some goodish trainers. 
 If all goes well an upgrade of pedal and a decent shoe's could be on the cards in a month or two's time..


----------



## Peteaud (16 Feb 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Just an update..
> Got some V 8s and they seem to work well with some goodish trainers.
> If all goes well an upgrade of pedal and a decent shoe's could be on the cards in a month or two's time..


 
As said before, V8 are good.

See how you get on.


----------



## Boon 51 (17 Feb 2013)

Peteaud said:


> As said before, V8 are good.
> 
> See how you get on.


 
Good choice.. The shoes will wait till I drive back to the UK, as I really need to try on first?


----------



## Tango (23 Feb 2013)

DMR V8, V12 and Vaults are great

Nano techs are also a quality pedal

510 impact low are a great shoe but have the water retention of a sponge


----------



## Boon 51 (23 Feb 2013)

Tango said:


> DMR V8, V12 and Vaults are great
> 
> Nano techs are also a quality pedal
> 
> 510 impact low are a great shoe but have the water retention of a sponge


 
I like the look of those Nano tech's they was on my shopping list at one time.


----------



## Tango (23 Feb 2013)

I have tried all the DMRs and they are great,I haven't tried the nanotechs, but know many people who have that love them


----------

